# Dog ate collar . . . AGAIN!



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I just brought my 3 year old in from his kennel and found the buckle and d-ring of a leather collar, still attached to a small bit of the leather. The remainder of the collar, about 20", nowhere in sight. He did this two years ago with a smaller, synthetic fiber collar. All came out fine in the end . I had put the collar on top of a cooler outside his kennel. He must have been able to reach his paw through and drag it in. I am planning on feeding him a bunch of pumpkin, (there goes Thursday's pie) and keeping a close eye on him. I am afraid inducing vomiting might be rougher on his insides than getting rid of it in the conventional way. Any thoughts? I will of course head straight for the vet at the first sign of discomfort or stress!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

It sounds like someone didn't learn the first time.


----------



## goin2drt (May 9, 2008)

I thought the pumpkin was to stop them up? I have been instructed to do the pumpkin when our dogs had diarrhea. Did not know it worked the other way as a laxative.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Try the heavy plastic - we go for day-glo orange - collars. Not much to like for chewing. Of course, it's hard for pup to chew when it's on his neck. 
As for now I should not worry too much. If a dog's gut can digest heavy leather chews, pigs ears, sticks and assorted other stuff I wouldn't think a leather collar would create a problem. Watch pup, and get to the vet if he goes off his feed, stops drinking water, goes off schedule on his poop routine or shows any sign of abdominal discomfort.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

goin2drt said:


> I thought the pumpkin was to stop them up? I have been instructed to do the pumpkin when our dogs had diarrhea. Did not know it worked the other way as a laxative.


I thought the same. When this happened before, a vet told me to use pumpkin as it is almost pure fiber and shifts everything. Somehow the same properties help clear up other stomach problems as well.


----------



## goin2drt (May 9, 2008)

2tall said:


> I thought the same. When this happened before, a vet told me to use pumpkin as it is almost pure fiber and shifts everything. Somehow the same properties help clear up other stomach problems as well.


Good to know. I would think you will be fine. Their stomachs are tough and usually will work its way out. Should be good while just keeping an eye on him. I have heard horror story more about strings they eat rather than just chunky stuff. Just think the leather is really just cow skin right.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Mineral oil


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Need some collars Carol? I gotta box full in the garage. PM me your color and style choice...
Each dog, Jill, Rif and Chloe have a flat buckle collar (color coded) that hangs in the garage with their pertinent info tags,(Rabies, Chip ID, Village license, etc. I engrave the back of Rabies tag with dogs name and a couple ph #'s. and $REWARD$.
They only wear collars occasionally, like if I'm taking Rif to the soccer field for pattern blinds where the local ACO may ask. 
Rif and Chloe always wear an E-collar when training or hunting. Well Rif anyway. Chloe wears whatever she wears in NE.... Jill don't wear nothing cause she stays home mostly.

When they are on though,they are tight. I've had to search for a loose collar at the ranch before.

How's the snow? We had a little overnight but it's mostly gone now. 

Happy T'day


H&M


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hugh, I can't hang anything near Chief! We don't use collars much, but this time I really thought I had it out of the way. He is just very determined. I hope he will be alright.
the snow is almost a foot deep!


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

May sound mean, but give him a collar and if he takes it, kick his ass till he learns to leave them alone.
Personally I think he'll be fine as a leather collar is much softer and should pass, look at what rawhides are made of and dogs pass them all the time.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

metalone67 said:


> *May sound mean, but give him a collar and if he takes it, kick his ass till he learns to leave them alone.*
> Personally I think he'll be fine as a leather collar is much softer and should pass, look at what rawhides are made of and dogs pass them all the time.


Has this worked for you in the past? Did this cause the dog to trust you less? How may times did you have to do it before he learned that the object was to be left alone?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I would not try this approach with this dog. For all of his mischief, he is very sensitive and a little shy. I learned early in training that you move slowly with him and "show" him many more times than you "tell" him. It is my responsibility to keep things out of his reach, after all I'm supposed to be the smarter one here.


----------



## goin2drt (May 9, 2008)

Did all come out ok, pun intended?


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Jennifer Henion said:


> Has this worked for you in the past? Did this cause the dog to trust you less? How may times did you have to do it before he learned that the object was to be left alone?


About as effective as the number of time you burned a dog on a back command. 
The best way I found is to beat the dog into submission then put the boots to them then starve them no water until they figure it out. 
I guess I'll have to explain what kicking his ass is. GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

metalone67 said:


> About as effective as the number of time you burned a dog on a back command.
> The best way I found is to beat the dog into submission then put the boots to them then starve them no water until they figure it out.
> I guess I'll have to explain what kicking his ass is. GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


I really hope you are kidding.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

*TT* posted 


> It is my responsibility to keep things out of his reach, after all I'm supposed to be the smarter one here.:wink:


Yupp.

Sometimes training issues between US and UK can be misunderstood, so I may have got this wrong or perhaps I haven't grasped all that's going on, but on the face of it I see a known chewer in a kennel wearing or having access to a chewable collar. Why? What is to be gained? If the dog is secured, take the b****y thing off; better yet never put it on unless the situation demands it by law or statute. My lot hardly wear a collar of any sort from one years end to the next.

A handy tip I picked up from a German Vet...... if the dog has recently ingested something that would be better passing through than coming back, par boil a bowl of shredded white cabbage and give it to him. The leaves wrap themselves round anything sharp and the mucilage eases the way. It's worked for me a couple of times.

As for


> I guess I'll have to explain what kicking his ass is. GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pray proceed.

Regards

Eug


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

The way the Pumpkin scenario was explain to me is yes it's all fiber so it'll make runny stool solid; but it'll also wrap around and encase most any object in the gut-intestine allowing it to pass without damage. Worked such on a pretty mean stick that one of my dogs accidentally swallowed, resulting in serious constipation and bloody stool, I was pretty happy to see that orange goo exit the body, saved us from surgery. 

I wouldn't worry to much about a leather collar (w/o the hard-ware); it's a pretty natural material, I've loss a bunch of those to different dogs, but never had a problem with them passing, be glad most dogs seem smart enough not to eat the metal pieces .


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

metalone67 said:


> *May sound mean, but give him a collar and if he takes it, kick his ass till he learns to leave them alone.
> *Personally I think he'll be fine as a leather collar is much softer and should pass, look at what rawhides are made of and dogs pass them all the time.


I added the bold. 

Yes, it does sound mean. The way that it is worded, it is not representative of good dog training.

Chris


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Colonel Blimp said:


> *TT* posted
> Yupp.
> 
> Sometimes training issues between US and UK can be misunderstood, so I may have got this wrong or perhaps I haven't grasped all that's going on, but on the face of it I see a known chewer in a kennel wearing or having access to a chewable collar. Why? What is to be gained? If the dog is secured, take the b****y thing off; better yet never put it on unless the situation demands it by law or statute. My lot hardly wear a collar of any sort from one years end to the next.
> ...


Eug, I NEVER leave the collar on in the kennel. The only time my dogs wear them is for hiking trails or in town where the local dog police like to see that bit of bling hanging off their necks! We had been to town the day before, and in haste I put the collar down on top of a box about a foot await from the kennel. I underestimated his determination and reach! No more.

For goin2dirt, he seems just fine today, but I didnt see any bits of leather in the morning delivery so I think I'm going ahead with more pumpkin.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

2tall said:


> I just brought my 3 year old in from his kennel and found the buckle and d-ring of a leather collar, still attached to a small bit of the leather. The remainder of the collar, about 20", nowhere in sight. He did this two years ago with a smaller, synthetic fiber collar. All came out fine in the end . I had put the collar on top of a cooler outside his kennel. He must have been able to reach his paw through and drag it in. I am planning on feeding him a bunch of pumpkin, (there goes Thursday's pie) and keeping a close eye on him. I am afraid inducing vomiting might be rougher on his insides than getting rid of it in the conventional way. Any thoughts? I will of course head straight for the vet at the first sign of discomfort or stress!


After reading all your post to other people, I can't believe how careless you are with your dogs. YOU should have known the possibility of your dog getting the collar. I truly hope you do some serious soul searching!!! I hope nothing bad happens to the dog!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jay Dangers said:


> After reading all your post to other people, I can't believe how careless you are with your dogs. YOU should have known the possibility of your dog getting the collar. I truly hope you do some serious soul searching!!! I hope nothing bad happens to the dog!


Jay, We all make mistakes.

Dogs get run over by cars, they get hit by the airbags when we let them ride up front and we crash, and all sorts of things.

Once I let a dog ride on the bow of a boat and he was hurt badly by the propeller in a boating accident.

That was something like 9 years ago and I still feel badly about it.

Chris


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Jay, I am flattered that you follow my posts so carefully. Too bad your comprehension is weak or you would have understood my "careless" action a little better. Read ALL the posts before you reach conclusions. I do.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Colonel Blimp said:


> *TT* posted
> Yupp.
> 
> Sometimes training issues between US and UK can be misunderstood, so I may have got this wrong or perhaps I haven't grasped all that's going on, but on the face of it I see a known chewer in a kennel wearing or having access to a chewable collar. Why? What is to be gained? If the dog is secured, take the b****y thing off; better yet never put it on unless the situation demands it by law or statute. My lot hardly wear a collar of any sort from one years end to the next.
> ...


Eug, You must stop breaking those pints (ala Greek) and swallowing the shards...

Tasty boiled cabbage regards, JD


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Jay, We all make mistakes.
> 
> Dogs get run over by cars, they get hit by the airbags when we let them ride up front and we crash, and all sorts of things.
> 
> ...


I get chastized for being demanding on my dogs of what to do and not do. I can handle that, but I love my dogs enough to know that accidents can happen and take every precaution that nothing happens to them.
Kicking a dogs ass can happen in more ways than one. If anyone would have understood that, it is a bunch of trainers.

Listen I will take every step it takes to keep my dogs from heading to the vet because I FAILED to teach them. I am no where near the caliber of trainer as the folks on here, but it seems the trainers on here have more accidents than anyone.

It really saddens me when I here a dog was hit by a car because the dog ran across the street, we are trainers it's OUR responsability to keep them safe by any means. If that means being hard on them than so be it. Would you be so easy on your child if it was running across the street and children can reason?

My dogs are by no means FT quality, but the don't run across the street and they don't chew things up they aren't allowed to have. WHY because I trained for them not to do those things.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

metalone67 said:


> I get chastized for being demanding on my dogs of what to do and not do. I can handle that, but I love my dogs enough to know that accidents can happen and take every precaution that nothing happens to them.
> Kicking a dogs ass can happen in more ways than one. If anyone would have understood that, it is a bunch of trainers.
> 
> Listen I will take every step it takes to keep my dogs from heading to the vet because I FAILED to teach them. I am no where near the caliber of trainer as the folks on here, but it seems the trainers on here have more accidents than anyone.
> ...


And dogs will STILL be dogs and accidents will STILL happen. No amount of training or kicking a$$ will prevent that 100%. We do all we can to protect, but, we are human, dogs are dogs, and accidents happen. I lost a dog to a truck in front of my house 3 years ago. You think I don't know it was my fault? You think me kicking the dog's ass would have prevented that loss? Not that simple. He was fully trained, beautifully obedient. My dogs are trained to leave stuff alone and stay in the yard. Crap happens anyway. If you and your dogs are that perfect, well, you're either a spectacular trainer or just darned lucky. Truly, I hope you don't find out you've just been lucky, because it is a humbling and painful lesson. Actually, you could say it's like the "powers that be" kicked YOUR a$$. And they can kick, real hard.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

What REALLY works is get yourself an Aluminum Baseball Bat, put the collar in his food dish, put in some canned dog food topped with bacon grease and jelly donuts, then when he really gets going at the collar cause he's convinced its a slightly chewy, bacon smelling jelly delight, then you BLAST that DUMB S.O.B. with that Aluminum Bat. I mean you BABE RUTH that MO FO like nobody business............he'll never do that again.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> What REALLY works is get yourself an Aluminum Baseball Bat, put the collar in his food dish, put in some canned dog food topped with bacon grease and jelly donuts, then when he really gets going at the collar cause he's convinced its a slightly chewy, bacon smelling jelly delight, then you BLAST that DUMB S.O.B. with that Aluminum Bat. I mean you BABE RUTH that MO FO like nobody business............he'll never do that again.


I like it! And then, once dog is fully indoctrinated into avoiding that bacon jelly smelly collar, one should be able to use similar bacon jelly smelly collars to shorebreak that bank-running Mo Fo, simply by strategically placing said collars along a bank, send dog for the bird, dog should avoid that bacon jelly smelly collar-lined shoreline like nobody's business, and ultimately, figure all shorelines are going to be lined with bacon jelly smelly collars and best to just stay in the water where there are no bacon jelly smelly collars. Presto whammo. Dang, dog training is so much easier on the Interweb.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I let Chief look over my shoulder at this thread. Poor dog is trembling in his boots! Anyway, he is still doing fine this morning, though just like before, I have not seen any bits of collar in the stool. He must be digesting it completely and the pumpkin is keeping it all moving. Having multiple dogs, I don't think we ever have a single day where there is not some sort of opportunity for danger. Though we protect them as well as we can, I am thankful every night when they all go to bed healthy and happy.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Rainmaker said:


> And dogs will STILL be dogs and accidents will STILL happen. No amount of training or kicking a$$ will prevent that 100%. We do all we can to protect, but, we are human, dogs are dogs, and accidents happen. I lost a dog to a truck in front of my house 3 years ago. You think I don't know it was my fault? You think me kicking the dog's ass would have prevented that loss? Not that simple. He was fully trained, beautifully obedient. My dogs are trained to leave stuff alone and stay in the yard. Crap happens anyway. If you and your dogs are that perfect, well, you're either a spectacular trainer or just darned lucky. Truly, I hope you don't find out you've just been lucky, because it is a humbling and painful lesson. Actually, you could say it's like the "powers that be" kicked YOUR a$$. And they can kick, real hard.


Sorry for the loss of your pooch, but on the flip side did you train him to not run to the road? All my labs are border trained and it's a long process but it works.
I've also seen many dogs run over by ATV because they always have done it. Pretty simple crate your dog on the atv and ride safely.
I think we all get to rapped up in the game and we forget about the little things that could make a difference.
By the way like I said there are all types of way to kick your dogs ass without actually physically beating the dog. I have one that will cave if she doesn't get a retrieve in her mind she just got her ass kicked.


----------



## Al Bianchi (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't worry, my old Master National Hall of Fame dog Tule used to sneak my cellphones off my belt in training and eat them.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

metalone67,

You sure are judgmental and have a very holier than thou attitude....I'll tell you right now that you can not train a dog for every conceivable accident waiting to happen...if you are that good then I'm impressed, but common sense tells me that you are just as human as everyone else here on the board. I feel for you when you have an accident with one of your dogs (it will happen sooner or later) because the collective memory of RTF is long, but hopefully they will refrain from throwing you under the bus, but then again I highly doubt it because there is nothing that beats a good bus ride on RTF!

It seems like there are a lot of accidents shared on this board, but in the overall scheme of things, its really not that much....this is a very specific group of people, so it is perceived that there are a lot of accidents.

And last note, when I read this thread I thought to myself - Damn Carol, again? But I then thought about it and just how many things my dogs have gotten into that they shouldn't of (specifically my older dog chewing up a rug twice) and decided, who am I to throw a stone in a glass house? 

So enjoy your rose colored view of how wonderfully trained your dogs are to avoid possible accidents and such....one day it will bite you in the rear end and then it will be you who will need to take your own advice for yourself.

FOM


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

metalone67 said:


> I get chastized for being demanding on my dogs of what to do and not do. I can handle that, but I love my dogs enough to know that accidents can happen and take every precaution that nothing happens to them.
> Kicking a dogs ass can happen in more ways than one. If anyone would have understood that, it is a bunch of trainers.
> 
> Listen I will take every step it takes to keep my dogs from heading to the vet because I FAILED to teach them. I am no where near the caliber of trainer as the folks on here, but it seems the trainers on here have more accidents than anyone.
> ...


I call BS!! My take is you have had more than your share of accidents and done plenty of stupid human things regarding your dogs but don't have the stones to admit you are human and shift happens!

Unless you kennel them 24-7 and watch them the same amount of time, they have goten into things the shouldn't have and broken many of your Uber training standards. Ass kicked or not, dogs get into things and sometimes they get hurt.

BS is BS Regards

or

It's a long way down from the pedestal Regards


----------



## vergy (Sep 8, 2006)

metalone67 said:


> I get chastized for being demanding on my dogs of what to do and not do. I can handle that, but I love my dogs enough to know that accidents can happen and take every precaution that nothing happens to them.
> Kicking a dogs ass can happen in more ways than one. If anyone would have understood that, it is a bunch of trainers.
> 
> Listen I will take every step it takes to keep my dogs from heading to the vet because I FAILED to teach them. I am no where near the caliber of trainer as the folks on here, but it seems the trainers on here have more accidents than anyone.
> ...



Yeah I have to call bs on this too. I am not a pro trainer or even amateur. I train my two dogs to a fairly decent level. But I train them to hunt hard and they are lucky I live in an area that bird hunting is as good as it gets. But...my two dogs pi$$ me off every day for one reason or another. My old one yrs ago got hit by a car...very traumatizing for me but it happened. My dog's ear got ripped by a fence on a goose retrieve not too long ago..that sucked. Just yesterday one broke into one of my garages where i had some deer meat cooling and stole a chunk. Knowing I wasn't looking cuz he came out with head down and tail between legs as he KNEW he wasn't suppose to. I yelled and screamed but sorta laughed as it reminded me of old yeller. But man I was ticked! I train the best I can and discipline my dogs when needed. But..they are dogs..not humans and they act accordingly so I don't care how perfect a dog owner/trainer is...dogs make mistakes. They are DOGS!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

metalone67 said:


> ... but on the flip side did you train him to not run to the road? .......



ooops!
I run in the road WITH my dogs!
so screwed, I am 
and me too to the first glance thinkin" "again Carol!"


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Some of you folks are pretty tough on Carol....

I mean the dog ate it's own collar... Not like it was the boss's Prada Wallet or something. (JK)


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Rnd said:


> Some of you folks are pretty tough on Carol....
> 
> I mean the dog ate it's own collar... Not like it was the boss's Prada Wallet or something. (JK)


How is it that you guys remember this stuff? 

And it is a leather collar that has been destroyed, it's not like she's leaving the bleach out for him to drink.

Fortunately none of you saw my back yard after the snow melted last year. I had no idea that the garden hose was even missing!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I didn't know a garden hose came in that many pieces!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

DOGS ARE DOGS...sometimes even with all the training and obedience in the world will not prevent things happening. They chew stuff and they waallow in stuff and even will chase a skunk..they are dogs. Carol more than likely your dog will fully digest the collar and you will never even see a difference....


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Unfortunately things happen inadvertantly. I remember when Purdy was young and old dog Rilla encouraged her to counter surf while we were out.Both split a whole bag of avacados.Skin and seeds toxic. $500 emergency vet visit and upchucking chunks.


----------



## vergy (Sep 8, 2006)

oh and...the one who stole the deer meat...he's eaten about 4 leather collars. Never had a problem. He is kenneled with my other black. I think what happens is they fight/wrestle (play).
the smaller guy always grabs the big boy by the collar and tugs him around. Actually quite entertaining. I assume what happens is that he gets it pulled off. The big boy is a bit of a chewer and when get home I usually just find the ring and buckle. I now use no collar for him.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

metalone67 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your pooch, but on the flip side did you train him to not run to the road? All my labs are border trained and it's a long process but it works.
> I've also seen many dogs run over by ATV because they always have done it. Pretty simple crate your dog on the atv and ride safely.
> I think we all get to rapped up in the game and we forget about the little things that could make a difference.
> By the way like I said there are all types of way to kick your dogs ass without actually physically beating the dog. I have one that will cave if she doesn't get a retrieve in her mind she just got her ass kicked.


I know what perimeter training is, thanks. For your dogs' sake, I hope they don't pay the price for your hubris when karma comes calling. Karma's a bitch that way. Nothing is failsafe or foolproof. I used to be pretty smug about people who had dogs get hit by vehicles. Not anymore. http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...Rhody-s-ashes-came-home-today&highlight=rhody


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

metalone67 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your pooch, but on the flip side did you train him to not run to the road? All my labs are border trained and it's a long process but it works.
> I've also seen many dogs run over by ATV because they always have done it. Pretty simple crate your dog on the atv and ride safely.
> I think we all get to rapped up in the game and we forget about the little things that could make a difference.
> By the way *like I said there are all types of way to kick your dogs ass without actually physically beating the dog.* I have one that will cave if she doesn't get a retrieve in her mind she just got her ass kicked.


This is the first place that I've read your suggestion of the part in bold.

I sent you a PM which you may not have received yesterday, asking if you were joking about beating the dog and starving him of water. Surely you were.

Many will state, and have, that training advice via the internet can be dicey. It gets really fuzzy when someone offers up a suggestion in very vague terms, (like kicking a dog's @$$) without any clarifying details.

If I find someone advocating something that appears to be cruel or unfair, I'm likely to point it out. In the seat I occupy, I feel a special motivation to do so. (I think you would too if you were in my place)

Happy Thanksgiving.

P.S. We can not control all things. We can prepare and train all we want (fairly and humanely, of course). But things happen that are beyond our control. Physical forces, others' losing control of vehicles, natural disasters (like a tree falling and breaking the fence that lets the dog out to chase the rabbit...) We can only control what we can control. That beyond could be the cause of an accident.

Chris


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Carol I'm sure the dog will be fine and the answer is keep the collar where the dog can't get it. As far as all the other helpful advice goes, hard for me to believe that anyone really took the beating and starving thing seriously but then maybe there aren't as many old dog guys on here as there use to be.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

The dog IS fine! And I don't mind a bit taking some heat for allowing this to happen. I posted just because we can never be too careful or too sure of our dogs' limitations when they truly WANT something. I had even noticed this collar lying on the cooler almost two feet from the kennel and made the wrong choice in deciding "no way can he get that". I was shocked to find the hardware and tag in the middle of his kennel when I went back out about 1 hour later. All the butt kicking here was administered by my own foot to my own backside! As long as this dog lives, there will be plenty of canned pumpkin in the house. And of course it was "organic" pumpkin, very expensive this time, as the only store close by was the natural foods store! But he is happy and healthy and helping out at work today so I can keep an eye on him.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

When do I get my PM about Bacon grease baited Jelly donut Louisville slugger training ?


Chris Atkinson said:


> This is the first place that I've read your suggestion of the part in bold.
> 
> I sent you a PM which you may not have received yesterday, asking if you were joking about beating the dog and starving him of water. Surely you were.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> When do I get my PM about Bacon grease baited Jelly donut Louisville slugger training ?


I figured you were parodying what the other guy wrote. I ignored yours. 

Was I correct?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

ya got me.......


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> When do I get my PM about Bacon grease baited Jelly donut Louisville slugger training ?


Ca mon John, When you said bacon grease AND a jelly donut we know you were spoofing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, Carol, you post an almost funny anecdote as a cautionary tale, hoping for a little input that your course of action wasn't too far off target, and look what happens! I know RTF is known to be a little rough and tumble, but I guess you really don't ever know what you're going to get when you open this particular box of chocolates, LOL.

I am way more careful with my dogs than most pet dog owners I know, and I still find myself regularly swearing "dammit!" when they find or do something that I thought I had prevented. And of course, some of them are just more adept at getting into trouble than others.

Glad he seems fine, I think I would have tried the pumpkin too.


----------

